
Dating for nerds (part 1): problem diagnosis - stared
http://p.migdal.pl/2017/07/23/dating-for-nerds.html
======
Vanit
I think this skips out probably what is the biggest hurdle for "nerds"; you
can't trick your crushes into liking you back by being a nice friend to them.

~~~
stared
Things related to friendzone will go in part 3. In short: no, just being nice
is not enough (cf: no one will hire you just because haven't stolen anything).

Though, the most common thing that is missing is not taking risks - most of
the time nerd fail to ask question (and of course, rejection is possible - but
still better to be stuck in a limbo).

~~~
Vanit
Its not even that, its disingenuous because you're being their friend in the
hopes you'll get a payout.

~~~
stared
I think we are talking about two different phenomena. (You mention a sneaky
way how to get into a relationship, I mentioned lack of communication.)

------
Dude2018
Just for god's sake don't date washed up 30+ year old ones unless you are 40.
No, they are not attracted to _you_ but rather you IT salary.

~~~
nhylated
Story time?

